# Colourless in Colourful



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 20, 2021)

Nice shot.....


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Nov 20, 2021)

-

Cheers Jeff!


----------



## jeffashman (Nov 20, 2021)

Nice shot!


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Nov 21, 2021)

-

Too elusive IYAM!


----------

